# Honda Rancher 350 questions



## sn95mustanggt (Aug 7, 2014)

How do i get my hands on a 23.5% gear reduction?

Do they make a aftermarket cam? 

I have a hard time getting my air box to completely seal. Any issues with just connecting my snorkle directly to the air box and putting a filter on top?

How do i bypass the neutral safety switch?



Thanks!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I sent you a pm. I have that gear reduction you're looking for.


----------

